# Imperial Clearance Levels



## Commissar Vladislav (Jun 2, 2010)

Is there a list of Clearance Levels for Imperial documents or do people usually make up that fluff? Could someone link me to a list?

Thanks.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

The only ones I've heard of are like Omega and Violet level clearances when pertaining to the Inquisition. But I'm not really sure either way.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

I know Vermilion is the highest. It's a near-mythical level.

For comparative purposes, magenta, the level below it, is used to encrypt sector level battle plans.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Ah Vermilion that's it. I knew it was something like that. Has anyone actually specified any of the lower security clearances? I'm guessing they just left it open for interpretation.


----------



## LokiLaufeyson (May 13, 2013)

*Clearance levels*

The access/clearance levels are referenced in the first couple of pages of the start of Gaunt's Ghosts. Magenta is for military encryption, Vermilion is mythical, much higher. Hope that helps


----------



## Calistrasza (Mar 11, 2013)

I'd imagine that there's various levels of clearance with different names. The Imperium's such a huge place there's got to be varying terminology. So you could easily come up with a system like this:

Security Primaris (equivalent to Vermillion)
Security Secundus (Magenta?)
Security Tertius (Indigo?)
Security Quadrius (Violet?)
Security Quintus (Omega?)

etc. If you're looking for references, Gaunt's Ghosts has some of the terms used in the Sabbat Worlds.


----------

